# hald and dbus not working



## dark_sky (Aug 27, 2012)

Hello everyone,
I recently installed FreeBSD 9.0 on my notebook and wanted to install X.org. Because I already did this several times on other machines, I did it like always. But after adding 

```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```
 to /etc/rc.conf I got several boot errors saying that hald_enable="YES" and dbus_enable="YES" could not be found. I've searched for a while now but I'm afraid I can't figure it out. Does anyone have an idea how to solve this?
Thank you very much


----------



## SirDice (Aug 27, 2012)

dark_sky said:
			
		

> But after adding
> 
> ```
> hald_enable="YES"
> ...


This usually happens when you've made a typo in rc.conf. Keep a look out for missing quotes or additional spaces before or after an assignment (=).


----------

